# Any experience with a Ford Escape as a bike hauler?



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

About two years ago I sold a 2001 Explorer Sport SUV. Big mistake, that was a really nice car to carry bikes. I was able to drop the back seats and put the bike without taking any wheels off the bike. I have an oportunity to get a Escape (used, but in very good shape). I was wondering if I could use it to fit my bike like that.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

I wouldn't torture my bike by putting it in or on or around a Ford. Sorry, I am of no help.


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes if you drop the rear seats you'll be able to toss your bike in the back without taking the wheel off.

No idea why anyone with any smarts at all bothers to slam any of the major auto mfrs.  They all work just fine and getting a lemon is just a roll of the dice no matter what big brand you buy. In-laws big Chevy fans. Father big Ford fan. Cousin big Toyota fan. Me I like Honda & Toyota, but have owned Fords with no problems and Chryslers too. Too many simple minded people are allowed to use the internet. ;-)


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

fred3 said:


> Yes if you drop the rear seats you'll be able to toss your bike in the back without taking the wheel off.
> 
> No idea why anyone with any smarts at all bothers to slam any of the major auto mfrs.  They all work just fine and getting a lemon is just a roll of the dice no matter what big brand you buy. In-laws big Chevy fans. Father big Ford fan. Cousin big Toyota fan. Me I like Honda & Toyota, but have owned Fords with no problems and Chryslers too. Too many simple minded people are allowed to use the internet. ;-)


You misunderstood. Ford sucks. The plastic sucks. The controls suck. The torquey motor feel sucks. The ride sucks. The handling sucks. Everything sucks on a Ford. I don't care if the thing runs for a million miles. I have have owned and driven more cars/SUVs/motorcycles/boat/skateboards/and bikes than you will ever dream of owning. This includes Ford vehicles from Mustangs to Excursions. They suck.

So as "simple-minded" as that might seem to you, you can only imagine what I think of your obvious limited experience with the topic. You just think it is all about simple mechanical "problems". Some people are fond or not fond of vehicles for many more reasons other than just, "problems". They tend to take a more COMPLEX view of an automobile, and the manufacturer. Many facets of the automobile go into their decision to like or dislike the vehicle. Many can gain the experience to understand how a certain manufacturer might duplicate facets and details down a product line, giving the company and the product it's own feel and character.

So if you want to pontificate the topic based on a one-dimentional premise of "problems". i.e. mechanical issues and/or mechanical longevity, then sure, you can say that all vehicles have issues, and it would be stupid, i.e. "simple minded" to judge one company all that much worse or better on that simple-minded merit alone.

Fords suck. They have the character of a square block, not to mention the myriad other "problems" that transcend product model right down the entire product line. 

Next time try to be a little less "simple-minded".


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I agree that there are thousands of aspects when looking at cars: design, motor, safety, materials, quality, etc., etc.. Just saying something sucks is just emotional. 

I like how the Escape looks, it looks clean and traditional (I don't like those SUV that pretend to look like cars). 

My Explorer, while it drove like a hog, it was very nice for what I did and a lot of times I've been wondering why I exchanged it. There are others SUV which also would be nice, but I really think I can get this Escape for a nice price, and it's in excelent shape.

What I was really intrested in was if I could put my bike inside without removing a wheel, and fred told me that it could. Thanks for everything.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I agree that there are thousands of aspects when looking at cars: design, motor, safety, materials, quality, etc., etc.. Just saying something sucks is just emotional.
> 
> I like how the Escape looks, it looks clean and traditional (I don't like those SUV that pretend to look like cars).
> 
> ...


I just said I wouldn't let my bike near one. 

And... I didn't just say Ford sucked, I said it sucked, and gave some general reasons why it sucks. It it my opinion and millions of other people's opinion. It is not the end of the world. I'm glad you can put your bike in the box without taking it apart.


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

Any reason why you don't want to get either a roof rack or hitch mounted rack for your Escape?

I've got a 2003 with I think 65,000'ish miles on there. Great small SUV, but it's getting long in the tooth.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

BelaySlave said:


> Any reason why you don't want to get either a roof rack or hitch mounted rack for your Escape?


Yep, I have a rack I can use on the back, and have a roof rack that I think I can use (but probably will sell), but usually, I like to stop somewhere on the way back and have a meal or something, and I don't want to leave the bike outside. It's just more convenient for me to be able to carry it inside.


----------



## scaribas (Oct 30, 2006)

Yeah, you can definitely get 1 bike in with both wheels on if you drop the seats. I did that for a little while, but recently bought a Thule Sidearm roofrack so I could put it up top without removing the front wheel -- and also free up the back for other stuff (or someone else's bike). Throwing the bike in the back took up almost all the space. When I remove the front wheels, I can easily get 2 bikes in the back.

And my '01 Escape has about 100,000 miles on it, and I love it.


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

No I didn't misunderstand. You're just ignorant, but you already knew that. Any intelligent person knows that any of the big auto/truck mfrs have problems and you can't name one that doesn't get bad reviews from 1000's of people. It's just bad luck to get a lemon and stating it any other way just makes a person seem very, very small minded. Which by your post is proven out.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

fred3 said:


> No I didn't misunderstand. You're just ignorant, but you already knew that. Any intelligent person knows that any of the big auto/truck mfrs have problems and you can't name one that doesn't get bad reviews from 1000's of people. It's just bad luck to get a lemon and stating it any other way just makes a person seem very, very small minded. Which by your post is proven out.


What a crack up. Did you even read my reply?

I think Ford vehicles SUCK. I have given REASONS why I believe they SUCK. Not one person has countered the examples and reasons I have supplied. I am not sure why you think that has anything to do with other car makers. Maybe you need to take a deep breath or something.l

You didn't misunderstand, you just don't pay attention. If you would like to discuss a particular point I have made about Ford vehicles, then please explain what your problem is with it, and I will be glad to explain it in more detail for you. If you don't want to address the topic of your direct angst with me, then I have no idea what your psychotic problem is. Get help. Get a handle on it.

I have experience with fleets of vehicles from Ford, as well as numerous other vehicle manufacturers. My direct experience with Ford is not a very agreeable one. I don't like the vehicles. I have just touched the tips of the iceberg with my issues regarding the vehicles. If you feel the examples I have given don't give me reason to think they SUCK, then by all means, I can provide you with more. I suggest you READ the first ones in any case. Maybe you could just quote the direct wording I gave that has made you so ill-tempered?


----------



## sirkrameroy (Apr 25, 2005)

29Colossus said:


> What a crack up. Did you even read my reply?
> 
> I think Ford vehicles SUCK. I have given REASONS why I believe they SUCK. Not one person has countered the examples and reasons I have supplied. I am not sure why you think that has anything to do with other car makers. Maybe you need to take a deep breath or something.l
> 
> ...


You presented a value claim: "Ford's suck." This is a fundamentally subjective, unprovable argument. No matter how many "reasons" or evidence you present for such a claim, it is still just a matter of opinion and is not definitively true or false..

Plus, most of the "reasons" you present are simply generalized assertions, with no specific evidence of any sort, and none of them specifically refer to the Ford Escape. Plus they are all based on personal experience, which regardless of how extensive it is, is a rather weak form of evidence. If you bother to do the research, you would find that the Ford Escape has actually won numerous awards and is generally a well-respected small SUV, as well as being the sales leader in its category.

Also, for someone who tries to come across as such a valid authority on this topic, you sure seem eager to make a lot of ad hominem arguments, which seems rather hypocritical and pointless.

I've had a Ford Escape for the last four months and I rather like it, but that's just my subjective opinion, so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

sirkrameroy said:


> You presented a value claim: "Ford's suck." This is a fundamentally subjective, unprovable argument. No matter how many "reasons" or evidence you present for such a claim, it is still just a matter of opinion and is not definitively true or false..


Ok then. Conversation is over. We could go on and on ignoring what the others post, but I think I will just ignore yours now like you did mine, and be done with it on the first go around. Have a nice experience with your Escape.

Fords SUCK. :thumbsup:


----------

